# Unusual evening



## Komjaunimas (Nov 12, 2008)

Well here in europe (Lithuania) you can ride public transport without ticket (you need one, but there are no conductors they board randomly). So yesterday me completely drunk got off the bus and conductor came, asked if i had light, i noticed he had 1liter of vodka and asked for a sip. He invited me to his home, his wife made some food and we drank till morning. I do not recall how i got home but i woke up in my bedroom and so that i pissed my pants


----------



## elokupa (Nov 12, 2008)

Komjaunimas said:


> Well here in europe (Lithuania) you can ride public transport without ticket (you need one, but there are no conductors they board randomly). So yesterday me completely drunk got off the bus and conductor came, asked if i had light, i noticed he had 1liter of vodka and asked for a sip. He invited me to his home, his wife made some food and we drank till morning. I do not recall how i got home but i woke up in my bedroom and so that i pissed my pants




hahaha thats fuckin random man

btw, do you squat? ive always been interested to know what the squatting scene/laws are like in the baltic/eastern european countries


----------



## Komjaunimas (Nov 12, 2008)

Well i dont know about russia/belorusia/ukraine but in baltic states Lithuania/Latvia/Estonia there aren't any possibility to squat. In Lithuania we only had about 3 legal squats the first one was named Kablys (Hook) it is and old building which belong to railroad union. It was squat+club and it burned down, the 2nd one was named Barbora (Lithuanian girl name) it was evicted, the third one was Vingriu (A street name) which one got closed aphter one new years eve. We had some so called squats but they were all like "crack houses" only it was Alcoholic Houoses  And now if you want to squat there arent much possibilities because all the old buildings are in dangerous condictions and all around the center there is only soviet buildings which are 5 to 20 stores high ( you know if you'll trie to squat an apartment that would definetly draw much unneded attention )


----------



## elokupa (Nov 14, 2008)

ugh I fucking hate soviet buildings. they look like prisons or some shit


----------

